# Show off those NANO TANKS



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi all,

I think I'm pretty much done with my nano tank, and I'm curious as to what other people out there have for their nanos.

Now that my tank is filled to capacity, I'm now left thinking.... "Now what??"

I think I need some new ideas so please show off some pics. But for now, my tank is at the "set it and forget it" phase.

Any input/questions is more than welcome.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Nice nano and pictures. Now I know what you meant by your tank is full!


----------



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

Yup. See I told you it was full. Now I'm slowly making room 

Please post your pics up of your nano tanks. I want some ideas.


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

only a 2gallon pico but I like it (8x6x8)




























Too bad the chalice won't grow backward. It's skeleton is moving up the front since it encrusted to the acrylic, on the side as well. Tank is in its 4th calender year and will turn 4 at the end of June.


----------



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

This should be a centre piece for your office! It's small enough to fit in an office, and pretty enough to turn some heads!

Awesome!



corpusse said:


> only a 2gallon pico but I like it (8x6x8)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

I have a nano! but nothing to show off yet


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

This was the last FTS of my 20g nano (16x16x20):


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> This was the last FTS of my 20g nano (16x16x20):


Very nice! What are you lighting it with?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

It was lit with a 6x18w T5HO fixture - at the time Current USA was the only maker of the bulbs. Not sure if they're still in use.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

corpusse said:


> only a 2gallon pico but I like it (8x6x8)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet...I'm thinking build up one like your tank with full zoapaly's


----------



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

Keep these pics coming! Looking good!

Anyone with more nanos/picos??


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

NovaRaven said:


> Anyone with more nanos/picos??


Here my old nano


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Here another old too " on sale "


----------



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

How big is this tank??



zoapaly said:


> Here another old too " on sale "


----------



## Ben J (May 18, 2013)

This is my fully stocked 8 gallon nuvo. A bit has been moved since this picture


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

NovaRaven said:


> How big is this tank??


24x24x20 i belived it 50Gallons


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice nanos keep posting pictures guys or show off!!!!


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I looked at the pictures of the two nanos (15G) that I had a decade ago, I better not post them here! Nothing like you guys do right now.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

notclear said:


> I looked at the pictures of the two nanos (15G) that I had a decade ago, I better not post them here! Nothing like you guys do right now.


 your current "nano" is the best tank than I seen during last 3 years 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

this was my 10gallon nano back when i had it going


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

Very nice nano!!


----------



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

Nice! How did your SPS do in your nano? What kind of equipment did you have in it to help the SPS live?



Flexin5 said:


> this was my 10gallon nano back when i had it going


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

nothing in paticular really. i just had to dose alk because in such a small water volume alk was getting used up fast. aside from that weekly water changes and i had to top off by hand twice a day (no ato) and they were fine.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

This is my 5.5G nano/pico. It is probably over stocks LOL. so now i just going to let everything grow out


----------



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

5.5g nano eh? Why is it for some reason it looks bigger than 5.5g? lol.. my eyes are playing tricks on me.

Ya I'm at that stage too. I just wanna leave it alone now and let things grow out. Now the waiting game begins!



aln said:


> This is my 5.5G nano/pico. It is probably over stocks LOL. so now i just going to let everything grow out


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Got tired of the sexy shrimp eating your corals?


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

corpusse said:


> Got tired of the sexy shrimp eating your corals?


Omg....dont get me started. Right next to it is a emerald crab. It hasnt been eating coral but those claws on it's legs are digging into my acans. And it loves being under and around my acans and.plate coral.


----------



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

Any MORE nano tanks out there??? I would like more ideas and see some more tanks! Eye candy never hurts anyone  

Oh! I got some new frags since my last posting. I think I'll be posting individual pics of the frags soon!


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

corpusse said:


> only a 2gallon pico but I like it (8x6x8)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's an amazing lil tank!


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Well it's no nano, but I think its appropriate for this thread 
I love this tank!


----------



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

Wow! This is nuts man! Simple, yet effective!

Ok this is going to be a side note to this thread, but how are people setting up their NANO FILTRATION SYSTEMS? Sumps? HOB stuff? Overflow boxes? Post them and take some pics! The more the merrier!





deeznutz said:


> Well it's no nano, but I think its appropriate for this thread
> I love this tank!


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

NovaRaven said:


> Wow! This is nuts man! Simple, yet effective!
> 
> Ok this is going to be a side note to this thread, but how are people setting up their NANO FILTRATION SYSTEMS? Sumps? HOB stuff? Overflow boxes? Post them and take some pics! The more the merrier!


Thanks man, it was a very fun tank. I have a build thread somewhere on NR.
The tank is just not good for fish though. Open top with only 5-6 tall led to a lot of fish jerk. I must have lost over $200 in fish my first month lol.

Filtration was quite easy. My main display tank was located on the main floor which had a basement sump. Guess where the sump is???

Located behind the pico is my fish room which housed a 100g sump 
All I had to do was hook up a drain and return and I was golden.

I still have the tank in storage. Maybe I should set it back up since I've moved recently.

-dan


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 16, 2011)

6 Gallon Fluval Edge


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice nano Victor. Do you vacuum the sand bed?

As far as filtration in my pico I use one mangrove and the smallest hob filter with half a tablespoon of gfo and one tablespoon of carbon.


----------



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

corpusse said:


> Nice nano Victor. Do you vacuum the sand bed?
> 
> As far as filtration in my pico I use one mangrove and the smallest hob filter with half a tablespoon of gfo and one tablespoon of carbon.


Ya I second this. Do u vacuum the sandbed?

I had the fluval 12g tall tank before and i found it super hard to do maintenance on it cuz of the small opening on the top. That PLUS an overflow box and u-shaped siphon tube blocking things! Haha that was a nightmare!


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 16, 2011)

no I didn't, not much need to do that.  The snails just keep moving the sand and the two wavemakers are doing their job well


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

darthvictor said:


> no I didn't, not much need to do that.  The snails just keep moving the sand and the two wavemakers are doing their job well


That is a beautiful tank


----------



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

Any more nanos out there? I've just finished re-modelling mine, and pics will come soon. 

In the meantime, if anyone has any more pics out there, the floor is yours....


----------



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

Here are some more pics of my nano. Thought I'd share them. This also gave me a chance to test out the camera on my SGS5. The camera is M'EH! I thought it would be better. Anyway here are the pics:


----------



## Thoreffex (Dec 31, 2013)

Dam... You guys have some very nice nanos. This is my old 5g on the day I tore it down.


----------



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

Why did you tear this down? It looks awesome!



Thoreffex said:


> Dam... You guys have some very nice nanos. This is my old 5g on the day I tore it down.


----------



## Thoreffex (Dec 31, 2013)

It became too much work to maintain it and the bow front was pissing me off to clean it. The corals were also getting to big.


----------



## CBART (Mar 23, 2014)

My 24G JBJ, lit with a 35W Kessil 15K


----------



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

What kind of filtration did you have set up on this tank??



CBART said:


> My 24G JBJ, lit with a 35W Kessil 15K


----------



## circky (Jan 28, 2013)

My 29G Biocube


----------



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

Hey Circky,

What kind of filtration do you have set up for this tank?

Looks nice!



circky said:


> My 29G Biocube


----------



## circky (Jan 28, 2013)

NovaRaven said:


> Hey Circky,
> 
> What kind of filtration do you have set up for this tank?
> 
> Looks nice!


Thanks! I have a Cadlights PLS-50 nano skimmer, with an inTank media basket that holds filter floss, purigen, and chemi-pure elite.


----------



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

How do you find that skimmer? Is it noisy? And does it pull out a nice amount of waste?



circky said:


> Thanks! I have a Cadlights PLS-50 nano skimmer, with an inTank media basket that holds filter floss, purigen, and chemi-pure elite.


----------



## CBART (Mar 23, 2014)

NovaRaven said:


> What kind of filtration did you have set up on this tank??


Filter floss, carbon, live rock rubble in back compartment and bio cubes( bomb method)


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Here is mine which is still a work in progress 

First picture is an FTS from the front view and the second picture is an FTS of the same tank but from the left view



















You can see more picture on my 18 gallon journal linked in my signature below


----------



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

Holy smokes! I haven't checked this thread in a while, but this last post by Manh-Tu really spiced it up. I've seen this tank and it's quite awesome!

My nano has now reached CRITICAL MASS. I'll be posting pics soon!


----------



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

*I, done... for now!*

Hi all,

Here are some updated pics of my little nano. My photography skills aren't the best so please bear with them:

Before shot, February 2014:










August 2014:



















My new Hydra TwentySix:



















Red Dragon February 2014:










Red Dragon August 2014:










Hawkins Feb2014:










Hawkins Aug2014:




























SSC and Superman Monti:










Teal Birdnest:










Cali tort and Green Suharsonoi:










Blue hornets:










Rainbow mille:










Aqua Delight:










Rainbow Monti:










Cotton candy mille:









Favia (still thinking of selling this again)


----------



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

10g sump:










More Hawkins:










Blue lagoon, vivid's rainbow on the left:










Pink lemonade and red diablo on the right:










Long tentacled plate coral:










Aussie goniopora:










Dendro colony:










Zoa garden:










Rainbow-ish zoa?? (sorry, colours suck on this pic)










This tank has hit CRITICAL MASS so I think I'm done with shopping for frags for now. Thank you to those who sold me such great pieces (you know who you are!). My tank is now at the "set it and forget it" phase!

Stay tuned for updates (if any).


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Very nice tank and impressive growth over 6 months! I may want one frag of your Hawkins


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Wow amazing tank , very impressed with your new addition 26


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

NovaRaven said:


> 10g sump:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your welcome


----------



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

Ok sounds good. Once I'm ready to frag it, I'll let you know. And yes this Hawkins has actually been an awesome grower since I got it. I had my doubts about the smooth-skinned corals but they're actually my fastest growers, even outpacing the acros. Is it supposed to be like that? Go figure.

The red dragon might need a trimming as well.



notclear said:


> Very nice tank and impressive growth over 6 months! I may want one frag of your Hawkins


----------

